# Problen mit Enocean FbA51302_SunIntensityNorthernHemisphere



## WiBo (2 März 2018)

Hallo an das Wago Team,

Funktionsblock FbA51301_WeatherStation funkt einwandfrei.

Funktionsblock FbA51302_SunIntensityNorthernHemisphere gibt zu 90% keine oder falsche Werte aus.
Hin und wieder sind die Werte für Sonne West, Süd und Ost korrekt.
Kontrolliert über ein anderes Enocean Gateway.

Hat jemand gleiche Erfahrung gemacht.

Contoller ist PCF200 - 750-8202  mit Baustein 750_642 und Enocean_06.lib

Alle anderen Werte von Tastern, Switche Türgriffe werden richtig eingelesen.

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist bei allen Enocean Funktionsblöcken wird die Felstärke iRSSI nicht angezeigt bleibt immer auf 0


----------



## ClMak (2 März 2018)

Hallo,

das RSSI Signal kann über die Klemme 750-642 nicht angezeigt werden. Das funktioniert nur beim Einsatz eines externen Enocean Gateways über RS485 Klemme.

Das Problem mit dem Baustein FbA51303 klingt merkwürdig. Welchen Sensor (Typ und Hersteller) hast du im Einsatz? Verwendet der Sensor wirklich das ausgewählte EEP?
Das Telegramm wird über eine Checksumme geprüft uns sollte daher immer das anzeigen, was der Sensor gesendet hat.

VG


----------



## WiBo (3 März 2018)

ClMak schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das RSSI Signal kann über die Klemme 750-642 nicht angezeigt werden. Das funktioniert nur beim Einsatz eines externen Enocean Gateways über RS485 Klemme.
> 
> VG



OK  Danke für die Antwort.

Dann sollte Wago die Doku entsprechend erweitern. Ich habe da nichts gefunden.

Zu dem restlichen Problem.

Der FbA51301 funktioniert ja ohne Probleme.
EEP Protokoll ist im FB fest vorgegeben ? oder.

Als Sensor kommt der Eltako Enocean Wettersensor Baugleich mit der Elsner Station zum Einsatz.

Schliese ich den Sensor über ein anderes Gateway an funktioniert es ohne Probleme.


----------



## WiBo (6 März 2018)

Hallo,

hat das Wago Team hierzu mehr Info?


----------



## .:WAGO::0100272:. (12 März 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,

der Eltako Wettersensor sendet zwei unterschiedliche EEP Typen unter einer ID. EEP A5-13-01 & A5-13-02 das sind 2 mal 4 Byte.
Der entsprechende Baustein FbA51302  erwartet ausschließlich Daten welche nur für das EEP A5-13-02 vorgesehen sind. Daher Passen die gesendeten Daten nicht zu den eingesetzten Bausteinen. 
Alle Bausteine unserer der Enocean_06.lib funktionieren nach diesem Prinzip.

Man kann sich nun selbst einen Baustein schreiben in welchem die empfangenden Telegramme je nach EEP selektiert und unterschiedlich interpretiert werden.
Alternativ kann im Wago Support Center eine Beta Version eines solchen Bausteins erfragt werden.


----------



## Maiggl (25 August 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe das gleiche Problem, dass der Baustein FbA51302 falsche Daten ausgibt.
Gibt es hierzu mittlerweile schon eine Lösung, bzw. eine Beta Version dieses Bausteins?


----------



## WiBo (26 August 2021)

Maiggl schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe das gleiche Problem, dass der Baustein FbA51302 falsche Daten ausgibt.
> Gibt es hierzu mittlerweile schon eine Lösung, bzw. eine Beta Version dieses Bausteins?


Hallo,
es gibt bei Wago ein neuer Beta Funktionsblock der funkt.
Komme z.Zt. nicht auf dis SPS um nachzuschauen wie der heist.
Sobald ich die Bezeichnung weis melde ich mich nochmal.
Kann aber etwas dauern. (Nächste Woche)


----------



## Maiggl (26 August 2021)

Gerne


----------



## Maiggl (30 August 2021)

Der Baustein "FBA513xx_Universal" aus der Enocean_06.lib funktioniert für diesen Zweck.
Grüße


----------

